# MINIKIN V1.5 150W TC or VAPOR FLASK CLASSIC 150W in Black



## Hiro (15/9/16)

Anyone know who has stock of the Asmodus MINIKIN V1.5 150W TC or VAPOR FLASK CLASSIC 150W in Black?


----------



## Vapers Corner (15/9/16)

We have stock of the vapor flask classic here: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/vapor-flask-classic-by-vape-forward-948?category=78


----------

